# LGB Rigid Electric Gondola System - Gear problem



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a friend who has an LGB Rigid Electric Gondola System. The problem is the gears have been stripped. The originals were made of plastic. He's been trying to find some in metal. Anyone done something similar?

Also, if you know of any place that has a lot of gears in metal I'd appreciate the source, as I may be able to figure out the gear size and ratios.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Would it be possible to get a picture of the exact pieces that were broken? One option (though expensive) might be to replace the whole motor/gear reduction unit with one of the Piko electrification units for their gravel loading stations (see below link). Or it might be cheaper to buy a whole replacement unit because there are usually lots of them around in the dealerships. 

http://pizzatrains.com/PIKO PICS/62011[1].jpe 

Keith


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Keith, 

Thanks for the info on the Piko unit. I'll find out if that will work for him. I'll ask about a photo. I don't think he'd want to replace the unit as it would most likely break again, but I can ask.


----------

